# Best Furry Artist - Popularity Contest [NSFW] - Nominations



## Quiet269 (Sep 13, 2008)

*This is a popularity contest, if you do not want to participate you are more than welcome not to. Not everyone is going to win, if your feelings are going to get hurt please feel free to skip the thread. If you do not want to be nominated or included in any way you must post in this thread stating "MY NAME IS _______, AND I DO NOT WISH TO PARTICIPATE." That's it. Please ONLY post this as it will help me locate such wishes. If you post it in the middle of a 10 page essay I could miss it* 

First the ground rules.

You must be Registered on the Board for at least 1 Month to participate.

You must have 25 posts or more to participate.

This thread is only used for Nominations. I will only accept Nominations VIA Posts. I will not accept anything Via PM. The reason for this is because I don't want it to fill up and I miss out on someone's Nomination.

Yes there are a lot of catagories here, I want as many people to have a chance to get Nominations as possible, no you do not have to submit for all of them if you choose not to. Please remember to post the Category you Nominating someone for though or it gets a little overwhelming.

Nominating the same person in every catagory is frowned upon, you can Nominate individual person for multiple categories, but you need to supply proof of their ability to cross all mediums, and I really doubt that there is anyone out there that does this for everything (but if they exist, and you can provide proof, then go ahead!)

Bribing, begging, crying, peer pressuring for votes is not only acceptable but encouraged.

Nominations will end promptly on Sunday 1AM CST on September 28, 2008, and I will start the voting as soon as I can.
*
I will only accept votes via Post.*

By Nominating/Voting you accept that you can be a winner in any category, including those you may not want votes in.

Do not vote for me in any category.

Please keep bumped within reason. 

Please keep All Discussion out of this thread. This thread is ONLY for Nominations, and Bumping! It will get very very annoying if I have to go through 50 pages and half of them aren't votes .
*
Finally some specifics about how to Nominate someone:*
You may Nominate Multiple People for the same category.
* You MUST include 3 examples of their work (Via link to their submission!) for every Nomination.*
*You CAN Nominate yourself! (Feel free to use this to get your name out.) *HOWEVER, please note that if your Nomination isn't Seconded (by another person in the thread) then you will be skipped. 
Please use the available markup code. Your submission *MUST *look like this:


> I Nominate:
> *12. Flash*
> *Cerberus!* Example *One*, *Two*, *Three*
> 
> ...


*Categories*

*Best overall:*
01. Favorite Artist (Tame)
02. Favorite Writer (Tame)
03. Favorite Musician (Tame)

04. Favorite Artist (Adult)
05. Favorite Writer (Adult)
06. Favorite Musician (Adult)

*Best Style:*
07. Desktops
08. Cellshading
09. Currentevents
10. Designs
11. Digitalart
12. Flash
13. Icons / Avatars
14. Mosaics
15. Photography
16. Prose
17. Traditional
18. Wallpaper
19. Story
20. Poetry
21. Music

*Best in Genre:*
22. Fetish / Furry specialty (Tame)
23. General Furry Art (Tame)
24. Fat Furs (Tame)
25. Inflation (Tame)
26. Muscle (Tame)
27. Paw (Tame)
28. Pregnancy (Tame)
29. Transformation (Tame)
30. Vore (Tame)
31. Baby / Cub fur (Tame)
32. Macro / Micro (Tame)
33. Hyper (Tame)
34. Bondage (Tame)
35. Fursuit (Tame)
36. Water Sports (Tame)
37. Digimon (Tame)
38. Pokemon (Tame)
39. Fetish Other (Tame)
40. Sonic (Tame)

41. Fetish / Furry specialty (Adult)
42. General Furry Art (Adult)
43. Fat Furs (Adult)
44. Inflation (Adult)
45. Muscle (Adult)
46. Paw (Adult)
47. Pregnancy (Adult)
48. Transformation (Adult)
49. Vore (Adult)
50. Baby / Cub fur (Adult)
51. Macro / Micro (Adult)
52. Hyper (Adult)
53. Bondage (Adult)
54. Fursuit (Adult)
55. Water Sports (Adult)
56. Digimon (Adult)
57. Pokemon (Adult)
58. Fetish Other (Adult)
59. Sonic (Adult)

*Best Display of Gender:*
60. Male (Tame)
61. Female (Tame)
62. Trap (looks like Gender A, but is Gender B) (Tame)
63. Hemaphrodite (Tame)
64. Genderless (Tame)
65. All of the Above (Tame)

66. Male (Adult)
67. Female (Adult)
68. Trap (looks like Gender A, but is Gender B) (Adult)
69. Hemaphrodite (Adult)
70. Genderless (Adult)
71. All of the Above (Adult)

*Best on Boards: (Link to User Page O.K.!)*
72. Favorite Poster
73. Favorite VIP
74. Favorite Moderator
75. Favorite Admin


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

I nominate 
01. Favorite Artist (Tame)
 Clafier, ExTo, and Shark the Raptor for tame artists.

74. Favorite Moderator
Kyoujin 

72. Favorite Poster
Azurephoenix

73. Favorite VIP
Netcat and Eevee.  They count VIP I guess?  They are green >:|


----------



## Aurali (Sep 14, 2008)

I vote this thread as epenis enlargement Pill.


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

I too nominate Clafier, Shark, and Exto as tame artists.
Kyoujin is the best mod ever, hes all like, dude, where do I put this sock?
Fav Poser, Wolfbone, many epic lulz have I garnered from him.
Fav VIP, well, it's me.  I am that important.

Also, favorite poster, Takumi_L.  LULZ on brotha.


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

66. Male (Adult)
Kimmerset's Foreskin


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2008)

Favorite artist (overall adult) for me is a toss-up between Adam Wan and Richard Foley.


Flash is a no-brainer for me, Cerberus.

Anything other than that requires more thought than I'm willing to exercise tonight.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Sep 14, 2008)

I nominate:
75. Favorite Admin- Dragoneer

74. Favorite Moderator- Kyoujin

EDIT: Am I the only one who linked to something?


----------



## Azure (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> 66. Male (Adult)
> Kimmerset's Foreskin


Win.  This is also the feature category.  Best Foreskin wins.


----------



## Ð˜Ð²Ð°Ð½ (Sep 14, 2008)

01. Besonik and ExTo for favorite tame artists

03. Foxamoore for favorite musician.

72. Takumi_L for favorite poster Because none of you saw _that_ coming 9.9
73. Fav VIP...sure, I'll go with Eevee...


----------



## Takun (Sep 14, 2008)

End of poll.  Kimmerset's Foreskin takes ALL CATEGORIES like Heath Ledger took pills.


----------



## Tycho (Sep 14, 2008)

Takumi_L said:


> End of poll.  Kimmerset's Foreskin takes ALL CATEGORIES like Heath Ledger took pills.



Kimmerset's Foreskin is now a meme.



Shark_the_raptor said:


> EDIT: Am I the only one who linked to something?



I'd link if I weren't so tired and lazy.  Tomorrow I'll deal with it.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 14, 2008)

Guys/Galls/Furries...

Please follow the rules. Please post as it is said in the example, and please keep it to a single post.

Also, please keep all discussion in the appropriate thread...

This is going to take quite a bit of off-time to compile this list and organize it, I'd really appreciate it if you helped me keep it as simple as possible!


----------



## eternal_flare (Sep 14, 2008)

I nominate: 
01. Favorite Artist (Tame) - SharkTheRaptor
04. Favorite Artist (Adult) - SharkTheRaptor , Kaa,Winddragon
66. Male (Adult) - Kaa
72. Favorite Poster - Shark , Aden
73. Favorite VIP - Eevee
74. Favorite Moderator - Rhainor
75. Favorite Admin - Dragoneer

That's all I can think up atm, would edit and add more if I can think of anyone else.


----------



## Zentio (Sep 14, 2008)

I nominate
24. Fat Furs (Tame)
Devicat! Example One, Two, Three


----------



## BlackRat (Sep 14, 2008)

I Nominate:
01. Favo(u)rite Artist (Tame)
Lando 
Example 1
Example 2
Example 3

04. Favo(u)rite Artist (Adult)
EdisKrad
Example 1
Example 2
Example 3

05. Favo(u)rite Writer (Adult)
Vendetta Leopard 
Example 1
Example 2
Example 3

72. Favo(u)rite Poster
Erro
NekoFox08
Midi Bear
Snickers

Most likelly forgetting people but best stop XD.


----------



## Quiet269 (Sep 15, 2008)

hmm, maybe there wasn't as much interest as I thought there would be.


----------



## pheonix (Sep 15, 2008)

Favorite writer (tame)
Jay Naylor- http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2003/04/post-2.html


----------



## Frasque (Sep 15, 2008)

Circlefap!

Although I quite like Exto, too. I just hate popularity contests.


----------



## TheGreatCrusader (Sep 15, 2008)

Whatever, I'm the best poster ever and you all know it.

/pompousass


----------

